# Gladiators?



## totally_original_name (Jul 6, 2010)

Im kind of curious. The Empire is obviously based on a mix of medieval type cultures (British, Nordic, Gaelic, etc). Do you think that they would have some sort of Gladitorial-type entertainment? Perhaps not on the scale of the Roman Colliseum, but more along the lines of Honor Duels in a pit or something. My mind wandered earlier today, and I felt the need to write a Warhammer based story, and I figured I'd start my character off as some kind of honor duelist or gladiator of some sort. Maybe something that sort of slips under the radar, as long as the proper authorities' palms are greased? What do you think?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah they have Pit Fights- whilst they're not specifically called Gladiators in the Empire (though they *are* called something very similar in Tilea) that is what they are for all intents and purposes.

You'll find examples of them in Mordheim, the skirmish specialist game based in the Empire's recent past.





















[Holy shit- I went past 5,000 posts and only just realised it!]


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

Pit fights are common in the empire though they're not the scale of the roman gladitorial fights. These pit fights are mostly held in rough neighbourhoods in cities, in dark alleys, behind some boxes and so on. These fights range from roosters to dogs to simply big guys with few teeth punching each others teeth out. Most fights in the cities are done with the fist and knuckle-dusters, in some places, the roughest of the rough you can say, peole might fight with daggers, swords, clubs and axes.

In 2nd edition of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay you had a career named Pit Fighter and as shown above, in Mordheim there were also pit fighter models which you could buy as an add on for your warband. Mordheim being one of those roughest of the rough places.


----------



## totally_original_name (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow. Having come into the WFB hobby around 5th ed I never knew. Thanks to all for that little nugget of info.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, WFRP - or Role play - that's only about halfway into 3rdh edition, I think, but it's not mainstream WHF, and sadly neglected, as instead of focusing on Witch Hunters killing rogue wizards, WHF goes for OTT battles - Finuval Plain, Battle of Hundred Cannons, Siege of Praag.

Remas, (in fanfiction - there's virtually nothing about it in Warhammer Fantasy) the forerunner to the City States of Tilea is known for it's Chariot Races and Pit Fights - where slaves would fight each other and captured Sabretusks etc.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Pit Fighter did get rules during 6th ed magazine. The fanatic Studio did run an amalgamated fanatic games magazine of 10 issues called the fanatic. They held the rules for pit fighter in the first issue.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

The dogs of war army also had duelist models. 2 bladed skirmishers


----------

